# Best Show Picture Contest!



## teafortwo (Nov 14, 2009)

Post your best show picture, doesnt have to be over fences and doesn't have to be professional. I will post the submissions on a new thread and then you can vote. Do NOT vote on this page! Voting ends July 21st! Lets see the best you got! I cant wait to see the pictures!

Thanks!


----------



## JumperStride (Jul 1, 2010)

I know we're not even moving but I just love this picture of us so much <3


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh I just found a whole bunch of pics from when I was 13 at a local show! Just pic the one you like best because I cant choose. The horse was a sweetish warmblood named bel fine (now known as sponge bob)


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Lets just say Maddy was OVER showing this day- HAHA :lol:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Ok let's see....My friend Tessa and I getting my gelding ready for halter class:


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

Here is me and Ivy in halter 


In line!


----------



## Baby Doll Amy (Oct 28, 2008)

dickie at his first show ! he came chamion gelding in the quater horse ring =D


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

a night show in wisconsin


----------



## Baby Doll Amy (Oct 28, 2008)

i just found a old pic of my old horse sam =D hes 14.3 hh and this was taken at my very first show


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

Do you have to own the horse?


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

7/24/2010 show


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

This is Nelson, my 21 year old TB Gelding and I this 2010 season.















I have a ton of CC shots, but they are all "proofs" and I cannot post those.


----------



## Icyred (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## MNRescue (Jul 25, 2010)

Me showing a young mare I was training..


----------

